
IPad Text Editors, Reviewed - ditados
http://the.taoofmac.com/space/blog/2012/04/21/1848#ipad-text-editors--reviewed
======
m0nastic
The past month, everything I've written has been done in a combination of
Bywords (all my notes are Markdown) and Textastic (for code). I actually
haven't used a computer directly since getting the new iPad (not because of
any grand plan, I've just been trying to see exactly how much I can get done
just on my iPad).

I'm cheating somewhat by ocassionally SSH'ing to other systems, where tmux and
the crazy high resolution makes things surprisingly usable.

This week I just started a new job, where all of the internal, company stuff
(timesheets, email, etc.) works on my iPad; which makes me feel like I've just
stepped out of the 90's from a corporate perspective.

~~~
matthewbadeau
Do you have a recommendation for an iPad ssh client?

~~~
elithrar
> Do you have a recommendation for an iPad ssh client?

Try Prompt[1], which is developed by Panic—the same guys who do Coda and
Unison.

[1]: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/prompt/id421507115?mt=8>

------
drcode
There is an app named worqshop that is the first iPad app with github commit
functionality. It works reasonably well.

However, the text editor in this app is extremely barebones, lacking undo
currently and lacking syntax highlighting for the majority of file types.

------
TillE
Textastic Git support is currently in the works. No ETA, though.

[http://feedback.textasticapp.com/topic/7628-support-for-
vers...](http://feedback.textasticapp.com/topic/7628-support-for-version-
control-systems-svn-git-etc/#comment_112950)

------
peterkelly
What I've found lacking on the iPad is apps that are suitable for structured,
long-form writing similar to things like LyX. I _can_ write Markdown or LaTeX
by hand in a text editor but much prefer a graphical environment, and none of
the available word processing apps support styles, cross-references, or any of
the other things I need for academic writing.

I've actually been working on an app which supports these features for the
past few months and hope to release soon. It's at the point where I'm looking
for some feedback on UI & functionality from anyone who does a lot of academic
or technical writing. If you're interested, drop me a line
(kellypmk@gmail.com).

------
donny
I've been implementing an iPad code editor with GitHub support,
<http://worqshop.com/> It's quite basic but you can do cool things with GitHub
web hooks, etc.

~~~
gurkendoktor
Whatever you are doing to your site's menu bar, it does not work for me in
Safari. It flickers and jumps around while scrolling. (5.2, so might be my
fault)

Besides, great work. I just bought an Apple USB keyboard to replace the BT
keyboard on my main computer, maybe I'll take the BT one with me for iPad
coding now!

------
kenrikm
I purchased Texttastic the other day because my MacBook Air is in for service.
Great text editor and if paired with a bluetooth keyboard you almost forget
you're not on a laptop.

~~~
shawndumas
I love Textastic! It's custom kb makes programming super easy. I love code
completion. The cursor control thing is brilliant.

~~~
jwilson11
Not sure if you've looked at TextExpander but I find it to be a nice
compliment to Textastic. I created some Django shortcuts that seem to work
nicely. %%ifeq turns into {% ifequal %}{% endifequal %}

------
rosstafarian
I've been using Nocs(no affil) on my iPad lately. Great FREE editor with
dropbox and markdown support.

------
tvararu
Why not just SSH into vim?

~~~
farmdawgnation
Coding over SSH is a pain using crappy coffee shop wifi. Much easier to make a
change, then push it up to the server via SFTP when you're done. Maybe I'm
just anal retentive, but I can tolerate a bit of a lag when punching in
compile commands, etc, but not when writing code. Instantaneous response is
essential to flow!

~~~
rosstafarian
Don't any of the ipad ssh clients support local echo?

